# 14ft semi v hull conversion



## Mainefishing (Apr 7, 2011)

Started this the begining of the month here in Maine with snow still on the ground. Here is what I started with


----------



## Mainefishing (Apr 7, 2011)

My buddy is a carpenter so after showing him a few ideas from this site everything started to click here is day 1 progress


----------



## Mainefishing (Apr 8, 2011)

Day 2 we framed out the live well and battery compartment now the floor goes down next step will be to cut out the compartments and then get ready for carpet. Trolling motor is in will be picking it up tomorrow minkota bow mount 45lbs thrust I think it will be enough to move the boat.


----------



## MtDewMadMan (Apr 8, 2011)

That's taking shape really well !!


----------



## Mainefishing (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks made a lot of progress today too. Will post more updated pics soon.


----------



## libertyday (Apr 8, 2011)

I really like the way its looking so far. The V hull boats are starting to grow on me!


----------



## Mainefishing (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the feed back all

Yesterday took a little ride and threw out a few lines. It looks like still have a few weeks before ice out. So I have time to prep the boat. Below you can see where I am at after day 3 and 4 with the boat.


----------



## libertyday (Apr 8, 2011)

I have two Questions:

one....how wide is the boat? and two....how stable is the front of a v hull boat. 

thanks


----------



## Mainefishing (Apr 8, 2011)

Those are 2 great questions

The boat is 5feet + up to the platform and even wider towards the middle almost 5 1/2 feet(walking area) . I fished everywhere around here with this boat walked all over it so to answer your question yes it is very stable. Here are a few pics from last summer Pre modifications


----------



## Mainefishing (Apr 14, 2011)

Been working the past few days so haven't made too much progress. Finished the transom and mounted and carpeted the face of the bow compartment need to make the door to complete.


----------



## Mainefishing (Apr 15, 2011)

Got a lot done today. Framed in the back of the boat. 2 storage compartments in the back. 1 for the gas tank. Went over my buddies and he cut the floor for me. Now I need to treat the wood glue and screw down the floor and get ready for carpet. Also need to make the doors for the compartments.


----------



## Mainefishing (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally got a break in the rain to get the carpet in. Still have to make 2 hatches 1 for the gas tank out back and 1 for the compartment out front under the trolling motor. Next need to install seats.


----------



## Express (Apr 28, 2011)

nice work so far!

question on the brackets used to fasten the 2x2's........ what are the called? what material are they? and where did you get them?

thanks


----------



## jamrozy (Apr 28, 2011)

love the boat it looks sweet. hope to deck mine soon.


----------



## libertyday (Apr 30, 2011)

looks great! the carpet looks very nice. are you going to paint the boat? now dont get me wrong...im a good ole county boy from ga who loves a good camo paint job but it doesn't match the nice carpet.


----------



## SmokerChris (Aug 25, 2011)

This is pretty much the exact build Id like to do on my boat. Ive been considering a few different approaches, but this one works best for me by far. Nice work. I'll be using your thread as a guide. I dont want to remove my middle bench either.


----------



## Mainefishing (Aug 2, 2012)

Been a while thought I would update you all with the boat progress. The boat has been a true champ have added quite a few things since last post : A new hummingbird 898 ci/si , a live well for the tournaments , just installed a pedestal seat and some trim.


----------



## Mainefishing (Aug 2, 2012)

Also changed out the motor to a 20 hp


----------



## vman24 (Feb 1, 2021)

Awesome build.


----------



## vman24 (Feb 1, 2021)

What thickness ply wood did you use? 3/4"?


----------



## Prowler9 (Mar 14, 2021)

Thanks for this post!!!!! I recently got my grandpas 14ft v and didn’t want to drill or cut into it. I think this is perfect. I know he won’t mind as long as I am using it ..


----------

